

Engineer – Don’t Over Sell Yourself in Interviews - refaelos
http://blog.soom.la/2015/05/engineers-dont-sell-interviews.html

======
dropit_sphere
>Ask your interviewer: “What do you need?” and see if you fit that
description.

If a candidate, after hearing the answered, says that they can do that, will
you believe them?

